# Bobby Root.



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2011)

Der Typ ist einfach super sympathisch,- und macht herrvorragende arbeit für ROSE !  







 das Sponsoring ist voll aufgegangen.     






das wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Norcohilde (12. Mai 2011)

der is auch einfach der beste ! 

der muss noch sein versprechen halten !!  
er hatte mir beim WOS 2008 versprochen wenn ich 18 jahre alt bin machen wir zusammen ein fahrtechnik/bike urlaub  
sprech ich ihn mal samstag oder sonntag drauf an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2011)

Gestern in Willingen gesehen.

Totaler Freak der Typ, aber sehr nett


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gestern in Willingen gesehen.



der wohnt doch da.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2011)

Momentan ja, er ist im Hotel Hochheide untergebracht ^^.


----------



## Datenwurm (17. Mai 2011)

trainiert bobby schon wieder fürs WoS? Ich freu mich schon wieder auf einen Schwatz mit ihm "Keep your wheels on the ground!" Sagte er letztes Jahr in Willingen zu mir


----------



## kFABIANj (19. Juni 2011)

ein lustiger typ.der stand auf dem bikefestival am rose stand und schreit "blowout ,nice prices" rum.das rose video von ihm ist auch cool:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2I7Q4PsI00&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªRose - Rundtour durch die Rose BIKETOWN mit Bobby Rootâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2011)

sau gutes Video. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2I7Q4PsI00&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªRose - Rundtour durch die Rose BIKETOWN mit Bobby Rootâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## herkulars (18. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Rose-Rider-Meeting letzte Woche. Alle von MIK geknippst. Bobby ist mal echt super!


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

He's the maaaan....  Hammergeil wir der sich den Schlumpf gepackt und damit posiert hat.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. August 2011)

Allen schöne grüße von bobby und an IRON MiK 

War heute mit familie auf dem etelsberg, hatte leider nicht viel zeit um mit ihm zu quatschen.
ist aber wirklich nen smarter kerl ...

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Aaaahahahaha.... Danke George. Wann warst denn da?


----------



## klmp77 (3. August 2011)

wer ist jetzt wer?


----------



## herkulars (3. August 2011)

Bobby ist der mit doppel-Pommesgabel.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Aaaahahahaha.... Danke George. Wann warst denn da?



Na ich bin immer noch da. Mache dort Urlaub mit Familie und ohne bikeî


----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2011)

Oh wie cool.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. August 2011)

georgep schrieb:


> mache dort urlaub *mit familie (!)* und *ohne bike(!!!)*





-mik- schrieb:


> oh wie *un*cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2011)

nix uncool, ich habe doch derzeit kein bike, das ist uncool....

Ab nächste woche bin ich wieder mit bike 
Beim nächsten besuch von Willingen komm ich mit meine GC und meine Cam. Da wo ich schiebe da knipps ich dann, also die meiste zeit *löl*
Ich hoffe das ich meinen kopf wieder frei bekomme ..


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. August 2011)




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2011)




----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2011)

wenn man ihn hat fahren sehen, dann verkauft der einem alles


----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)

nee  eigentlich ist er garnicht aufdringlich... von wg. kauf dir ein Rose Rad oder so. 

sowas kam noch nie von ihm,- würde sicherlich auch komisch klingen .


----------



## -MIK- (11. August 2011)

Das stimmt, er schwärmt zwar vom Beef aber er ist total offen was andere Bikes angeht. Er sagt aber auch ganz klar, dass das Beef ihm am besten liegt.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. August 2012)

hoffentlich kann er nach seiner üblen verletzung bald wieder fahren... ich vermisse ihn in willingen.

ansonsten klasse beitrag über Bobby Root in der Bike.


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2012)

Welche Ausgabe? In der aktuellen finde ich nichts.

Echt ein sympatischer Kerl. Ihm gehts langsam besser. Die Hand ist leicht beweglich, wenn auch unter Schmerzen. Das wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Welche Ausgabe? In der aktuellen finde ich nichts.



Alex ich hatte im urlaub div. zeitschriften dabei,- es muss jedoch eine bike ausgabe gewesen sein  die noch nicht so alt ist.


----------



## Alex-F (21. August 2012)

Aso, ja, im Urlaub passiert das schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

